# goose flags?



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

Just wondering which goose flag you guys thought was the most durable and user friendly? Been thinking of picking one up and just wanted to run it by some of you guys with experience.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Flagman Products. Minnesota Made!


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

final approach


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

final apporach double trouble


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You guys really had good luck w/ the final approach flags? We went through 2 of them in a week.. the ones that are kind of like a Y with the camo on one side.


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

I've never been let down or disappointed with Flagman Products, that's mainly cuz Bartz knows his stuff!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've gone through a dozen flags over the years....for some reason I find a way to break them all. The only one I haven't broke yet is the Double Trouble by FA, but I don't use a handflag as much.

I've got maybe 8 flagman's in the shed. They all break where you slide the wing into the hole. I do like the one with the long tail on my extension pole so it's why I keep buying them.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I use Flagman products as well, only time I broke one is when I stepped on the pole, it didn't support 260 lbs but they are pretty durable :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Double trouble


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

we also went thru to FA flags in the first week of the seson, even if they didnt break i still wouldnt like them, the camo pattern on the one side was to brite ant its only efective from the one angle


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well i havent used my double trouble but i dont expect im gonna be flaging them all the time,

Calling is more important IMO


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Double trouble, It's durable, and is camo on one side, it's the best falg out there


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

double trouble is the one that I have, and it seems to be durable enough for me at the moment. I would not be opposed to mounting it to a longer and sturdier pole though.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

ooo i love it!!! in our group we have "callers" and we have "flaggers" (the ones that havent took the time to learn how to call yet). but anyways, to my point, we get sooooooooooo much crap for talking/arguing about the high end calls and the slang that goes w/ them. so they get all technical about their flagging techniques in return. (IT IS A FUNNY A$$ SITE TO SAY THE LEAST) :toofunny: i just laugh and say,"flagging does take a "special" talent and then they will usually shut up for a "couple" minutes!
i personally like the f.a. double trouble but dont ask me i dont do much of the flaggin, i'll have to take a poll tomorrow morning in the dekes!! 
Happy Hunting to ALL, Im off to do my scoutin!!
:sniper: for the skies!!


----------

